# Lets be honest.



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Permits
I was asked by a homeowner a few minutes ago if I am willing to install a water heater for them w/o a permit. I kindly said no and they hung up on me. Would you do it?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

nope.....setting yourself up right there.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> Permits
> I was asked by a homeowner a few minutes ago if I am willing to install a water heater for them w/o a permit. I kindly said no and they hung up on me. Would you do it?


 No way ever! :thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

yep, no way :whistling2:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

do not need them here. So I say yes


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I not saying one way or the other, I may have forgot to get a couple of hundred inspected. But I have never had anyone ask me not to get a permit.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> I not saying one way or the other, I may have forgot to get a couple of hundred inspected. But I have never had anyone ask me not to get a permit.


 Permit and inspected mean the same thing up north!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

What they asked was if I installed w/o permit could I omit the 95$ permit fee.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

No permit required for service work in Chicago.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> No permit required for service work in Chicago.


 
Really?!

That's surprising to hear.





Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> What they asked was if I installed w/o permit could I omit the 95$ permit fee.


I wouldn't do it.

My little town, if I call for an inspection, they ask if I installed it to code.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

To which you reply "Rickey Bobby wakes up in the morning and pisses excellence! How I installed it is to be written into code... Shake and Bake!"

IDK Ricley, sometimes I get bored...

:laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> No permit required for service work in Chicago.


How is a water heater change out service work?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Qball415 said:


> What they asked was if I installed w/o permit could I omit the 95$ permit fee.


 Then no way!


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

if they want to pay for the permitt sure why not? only time i take out sa permit is if im moving drains, relocating or doing a complete rough in.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> How is a water heater change out service work?


You are simply replacing a component in the buildings water distribution system, how is that NOT service work?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pulling a permit here is the legal route, however nobody ever does it. So, my answer would be, I don't mind. Take longer to get the permit than to install a new heater.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Indie said:


> Pulling a permit here is the legal route, however nobody ever does it. So, my answer would be, I don't mind. Take longer to get the permit than to install a new heater.



If you get caught here for some reason like a change of heart on their part once your gone can get your licensed pulled or probation, $, and expensive classes. That is if anything at all was wrong or if you had to bring something up to code even if nothing is wrong.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Here they would like us to pull permit, but as Indie says nobody does, including myself. I contend that if all the company's in town decided to permit every WH the inspector would never be able to stay up.
In repair there's very few things I permit actually.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> If you get caught here for some reason like a change of heart on their part once your gone can get your licensed pulled or probation, $, and expensive classes. That is if anything at all was wrong or if you had to bring something up to code even if nothing is wrong.



Lack of enforcement here in Indiana. Inspectors don't give a rats turd about water heaters. They will drive on by. 

Some code is enforced, but water heaters are not on the list. If they were I would pull a permit. 

Wish there was more enforcement, it would make life easier.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Water heater permit around here is $50. Even with a permit the inspectors would'nt come out to check it. Nobody gets permits, if I did an extra $50 would lose every heater job. These guys are real competitive


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

The last few permits we pulled the inspector never showed up on as well.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am pretty sure that ALL of us have installed at least one water heater, without a permit. If you have not, then you are a greenhorn or you are lying.

It was not a routine practice of mine, but I have. There - I am being honest.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

swedishcharm21 said:


> I am pretty sure that ALL of us have installed at least one water heater, without a permit. If you have not, then you are a greenhorn or you are lying.
> 
> It was not a routine practice of mine, but I have. There - I am being honest.



Here we have to pull them for gas only. I pull permits unless it's for a friend or someone I know well. Inspectors here will hang ya in a heartbeat.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

F the police. Just say'in.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

KCplumber said:


> Water heater permit around here is $50. Even with a permit the inspectors would'nt come out to check it. Nobody gets permits, if I did an extra $50 would lose every heater job. These guys are real competitive


The only way i could make permits work is if all plumbing company's permitted. Then we only complete with the hacks.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

They dont enforce it here. If they did they would be so back logged its not funny. But some people will ask and we will. I heard back in the day in Phoenix you had to pull a permit to install a toilet or faucet.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It's not inforced here at all. The last w/h I pulled a permit for was probably 6 months ago and that was because the customer wanted to go from electric to gas. Nobody permits change-outs.





Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Also, it's $64 for the permit plus any time spent at the building dept. I coudln't raise my w/h prices $125 without losing most of them. 








Paul


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

They ask if I get my stuff inspected I tell them "Absolutely,I would enjoy seeing one of my buddy inspectors down at the counter or at your house."
As soon as they hear a price connected that chit ends right there.

See we gots us an alien element out here....Helps keep the prices down.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wondering HOW many homeowners pull a permit to replace their own water heater?? Oh, not needed?? Then we licensed plumbers are getting the shaft again.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> They ask if I get my stuff inspected I tell them "Absolutely,I would enjoy seeing one of my buddy inspectors down at the counter or at your house."
> As soon as they hear a price connected that chit ends right there.
> 
> See we gots us an alien element out here....Helps keep the prices down.


Anyone with a pulse can legally do plumbing work in Cali, do you really want to go there?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

When every water heater that's sold by Lowes, Home Depot and a million hardware stores is forced to buy a permit at checkout, that's when I'll do it.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Over here in WSSC territory, they (WSSC) sent out notices in everyone's water bill, as an insert, telling them a list of appliances that need to be permitted and inspected when they are replaced. The list includes: gas fired boilers, warm air furnaces, water heaters, stoves, fireplace inserts and any gas line replacement. They recently did this because it was revealed that the big box stores were selling water heater replacements, having them installed by sub contractors who would charge the customer for a permit and inspection, but never actually do it.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

When I started doing work in a small town about 30 mins away I went into the building dept. to ask about cost for a water heater permit, They had no idea, we settled on $35.00


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> F the police. Just say'in.


Holy F, I just aboot shot diet pepsi along with some real deep rooted bogeys out of my nose!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

In Dallas area they are very strict on pulling permits on water heaters. 

The board will come down on you hard if you get caught installing a water heater without a permit.

Of course this only applies to licensed plumbers, Hacks still have free range in Texas...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber said:


> When every water heater that's sold by Lowes, Home Depot and a million hardware stores is forced to buy a permit at checkout, that's when I'll do it.


Now there is a quote worth re-quoting!!!!!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> No permit required for service work in Chicago.


Sorry beg to differ. Chicago does require a permit for changing fixtures and water heaters. Here is a link to the application. http://www.cityofchicago.org/dam/city/depts/bldgs/general/2011 New/PlumbingFixtures2011.pdf

Also need a permit from the sewer department with your drain layers license to power rod mainlines. 

Oh and need to get a "B" permit to test and certify backflow prevention devices.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Gas installs up here are self inspected... This was changed about 10 or more years ago... Prior to that every thing had to be inspected... The fuel supplier no longer wanted the liability and their reasoning was also that most licensed guys knew more than the guys inspecting...

Electric tanks we are suppose to buy permits for the electrical .. Not to many guys do

The way a lot of people and contractor feel is that it is a money grab...

More or less how many times do you got to prove yourself...

Even if my guys are installing ... I check their work .. During and after the install... 

Even if I noticed something after they left I make them go back right away... That's with out the customer saying or noticing anything...

You only have to call your guys back once or twice before the realize might as well do it right the first time ... No short cuts

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

We pull permits on everything water line related or sewer related. Permits on prvs To water heaters and waste arms to stacks. Other companys tend to call the board if they see others doing work. Had two inspectors drop in on a job two weeks ago. One was called the other just showed up. We have alot of jealous contractors trying to ding other companys.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> In Dallas area they are very strict on pulling permits on water heaters.
> 
> The board will come down on you hard if you get caught installing a water heater without a permit.
> 
> Of course this only applies to licensed plumbers, Hacks still have free range in Texas...


It's all about the MONEY!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> We pull permits on everything water line related or sewer related. Permits on prvs To water heaters and waste arms to stacks. Other companys tend to call the board if they see others doing work. Had two inspectors drop in on a job two weeks ago. One was called the other just showed up. We have alot of jealous contractors trying to ding other companys.


Then start doing it back to them...

Every minute wasted with BS cost money...

They might smarten up

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Carrollton is a is in Dallas county, most of the houses do not have PRV valve but this city makes it almost impossible for a plumber to install a water heater since you have to charge so much for all the requirements they want. 

Carbon Monoxide dector
Expansion Tank
Union on T&P
Flex lines

http://www.cityofcarrollton.com/index.aspx?page=979


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> Carrollton is a is in Dallas county, most of the houses do not have PRV valve but this city makes it almost impossible for a plumber to install a water heater since you have to charge so much for all the requirements they want.
> 
> Carbon Monoxide dector
> Expansion Tank
> ...


 Nbr 5... huh? Hose drain fitting on water pan must be capped????


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Did a job last summer where water heater in upper floor hallway closet with furance instead of basement,( save money and labor on chimney, I guess) permit was pulled by owner.
I installed the water heater pan and piped indirectly to basement drain as required by codes here. Inspector came and asked why was the pan installed and what purpose... good thing that I wasn't there at the same time.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Nbr 5... huh? Hose drain fitting on water pan must be capped????


What they are thinking is if you happen to notice you heater leaking, then you could hook up water hose and open a valve you placed on the pan to drain the water. Wishful thinking, but our houses are slabs and sometimes running drain line from the pain is almost impossible, especially in older homes.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I may have forgot to get one inspected, and I am not saying which one.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> No permit required for service work in Chicago.


 
Wrong, permits required here and surrounding suburbs for WH's.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

In Phoenix if the heater is like for like with a licensed plumber doing the change out no permit required. The county and all other surrounding towns require a permit. 
We explain to the home owner that our price does not include the permit and they can pull one or we will for a small fee. About 30 percent have us provide the permit. Not sure about the rest. It is their home and their option. 
We write on invoice that customer is responsible for permit.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> What they asked was if I installed w/o permit could I omit the 95$ permit fee.


Well yea, it goes without say that if you're not providing the service you shouldn't charge the fee.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> yep, no way :whistling2:


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the plumbing codes in the USA dictated by the Uniform Construction Code? The Uniform Construction Code clearly exempts maintenance replacements from permit necessity. As long as there is not substantial re-configuration of the plumbing to a fixture, then maintenance is exempt from permits. i.e. tub/shower valve replacement, tub replacement, k/s faucet or sink replacement, toilet replacement. The ONLY thing I could possibly see as should be required on a water heater replacement would be the chimney certification. again, all you old-heads please learn me up. I joined here to learn all the different opinions & techniques that are available.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

mccmech said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the plumbing codes in the USA dictated by the Uniform Construction Code? The Uniform Construction Code clearly exempts maintenance replacements from permit necessity. As long as there is not substantial re-configuration of the plumbing to a fixture, then maintenance is exempt from permits. i.e. tub/shower valve replacement, tub replacement, k/s faucet or sink replacement, toilet replacement. The ONLY thing I could possibly see as should be required on a water heater replacement would be the chimney certification. again, all you old-heads please learn me up. I joined here to learn all the different opinions & techniques that are available.



Gas can be tricky for hacks and homeowners. I recently installed a NG heater and found a very tiny crack in the valve....only cuz I am anal...doubt it would have been found by Harry Homeowner or Hank the Hack.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Gas can be tricky for hacks and homeowners. I recently installed a NG heater and found a very tiny crack in the valve....only cuz I am anal...doubt it would have been found by Harry Homeowner or Hank the Hack.


Anal ????

I guess all gas fitters are anal then... You should at least soap test.. And that's a minimum

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't compete if I were to get a permit. Nobody does it here, and if I got one nobody would use us because of the cost. I wish it were different but.....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

love2surf927 said:


> I can't compete if I were to get a permit. Nobody does it here, and if I got one nobody would use us because of the cost. I wish it were different but.....


I don't understand that line of thought. Most permits ar $25 to $185 around here some ate even free. So that is not that big of an expense to add in the bill or eat. The actual cost to do the job should be the same if you are doing it to code, which should be done even without a permit.

The only way I can see your statement being true is since there is no permit there is no.inspection, so you can cut corners to save a buck.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> I don't understand that line of thought. Most permits ar $25 to $185 around here some ate even free. So that is not that big of an expense to add in the bill or eat. The actual cost to do the job should be the same if you are doing it to code, which should be done even without a permit.
> 
> The only way I can see your statement being true is since there is no permit there is no.inspection, so you can cut corners to save a buck.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.



Don't forget to consider the time spent going to get the permit.:blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Don't forget to consider the time spent going to get the permit.:blink:


We can buy ours online in most of Western Washington.

As for permitting a change-out of an existing tank, not required unless you change any single aspect of the original installation (cut into water piping, back out gas piping before the gas cock or alter the vent.)


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Sad part is with every jack wagon with a suv and a pair of pliers " installing" water heaters it is hard to be compete on price. The extra 10-25 bucks might be the difference of getting the job or not getting it


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> We can buy ours online in most of Western Washington.
> 
> As for permitting a change-out of an existing tank, not required unless you change any single aspect of the original installation (cut into water piping, back out gas piping before the gas cock or alter the vent.)



We have to go downtown, find parking, and go in and wait.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> We have to go downtown, find parking, and go in and wait.


 Same here in some towns, here in Chicagoland, major railroad hubs, can be 2 hours round trip across the tracks to building dept or city hall and another 2 hours wait for "inspection" by un licensed plumber inspector ( I know as I asked for it) to show up after job done for a hour and half water heater replacment. As one of us said, F' the police here.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Same here in some towns, here in Chicagoland, major railroad hubs, can be 2 hours round trip across the tracks to building dept or city hall and another 2 hours wait for "inspection" by un licensed plumber inspector ( I know as I asked for it) to show up after job done for a hour and half water heater replacment. As one of us said, F' the police here.



Oh yeah.....I forgot the time waiting for the inspector(s) to show up....An extra hour or two can easily be lost between getting the permit and waiting for the self important-I'll-be-right-there inspector.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

i just do not see the point of getting a swap out replaced. If it is just a swap no need to have some one else look at it. especialy in residential. Commercial I can under stand.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> i just do not see the point of getting a swap out replaced. If it is just a swap no need to have some one else look at it. especialy in residential. Commercial I can under stand.


Codes change over the years, what was legal when the heater was first installed may not be legal today. So they want to ensure the swap includes any changes needed to.meet current codes. 

Also tell me how many water heater replacements you have done where everything lined up perfectly. Here in Illinois our tanks are required to have the water and gas hard piped. In 90% of.the jobs I do the vent needs modification, the water pipes need new unions and need to.be moved to meet up with the new tank, gas line needs to be altered since the control valve is not in the same height as the old one.

So I can see why they require a permit and inspection.

Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

This goes back to having the right guy do it. You really need nothing inspected if you do code approved work all the time. How many times have you seen a code violation on a WH? I would say it's every 5th one at least for me.

I see stuff that must not have been inspected here all the time. Just today I was at a job and the entire bathtub drain is jumped up above the point of vent.

In short if everyone did a code approved job, we wouldn't need inspectors. I never fail inspection, but I see many mistakes others have made.

Inspections are an inconvenience for me, but I understand their purpose. Also there is the liability issue. I would rather have another person okaying it


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Codes change over the years, what was legal when the heater was first installed may not be legal today. So they want to ensure the swap includes any changes needed to.meet current codes.
> 
> Also tell me how many water heater replacements you have done where everything lined up perfectly. Here in Illinois our tanks are required to have the water and gas hard piped. In 90% of.the jobs I do the vent needs modification, the water pipes need new unions and need to.be moved to meet up with the new tank, gas line needs to be altered since the control valve is not in the same height as the old one.
> 
> ...


I don't get a lot of replacement. When I do they usually line up pretty good. We have hacks that use flex lines for the water. Plus I get more than my fair share of whirlpool direct swaps. 

I always hard pipe the ones I install.I see no point of an appliance connector. But yet i see them used every where here


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

I will eat the cost of permit fees if it means losing the sale, but I like the idea of the city putting their stamp of approval on my work.
Permits are required for reasons of safety and to fill the city's coffers.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a local city here they requires a permit to replace the trap under a kitchen sink. Sadly no one ever bothers getting that one:whistling2:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I don't understand that line of thought. Most permits ar $25 to $185 around here some ate even free. So that is not that big of an expense to add in the bill or eat. The actual cost to do the job should be the same if you are doing it to code, which should be done even without a permit.
> 
> The only way I can see your statement being true is since there is no permit there is no.inspection, so you can cut corners to save a buck.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Photon using Plumbing Zone app for Droid.


Here a permit is $50.00, so the options are either charge $50.00 more than everyone else or make 50.00 less profit.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> I have a local city here they requires a permit to replace the trap under a kitchen sink. Sadly no one ever bothers getting that one:whistling2:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Here a permit is $50.00, so the options are either charge $50.00 more than everyone else or make 50.00 less profit.


I'll be the first to admit it -- I don't always pull a permit for small jobs.

Kitchen remodel and the sink is staying in the same location -- No permit.

Bathroom remodel and the fixtures are being upgraded but not moved -- No permit.

Repipe on a Rambler with a crawlspace -- No permit.

Appliance swap-out -- No permit.

I will always pull a permit if fixture locations are being moved or if the home has Plumbing above the first floor -- But simple swap-outs? Not a chance. I have better things to do with my time and money.

I do insist on isolating and testing the new work, though. Gotta cover my butt.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

back in my younger days. even if a permit was pulled. the inspector would never show if it was just a basic remodel


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Oh yeah.....I forgot the time waiting for the inspector(s) to show up....An extra hour or two can easily be lost between getting the permit and waiting for the self important-I'll-be-right-there inspector.


I hate waiting for an inspection.
In Boise Idaho you get to pick your inspection time, 8:00 to 12:00 or 1:00 to 5:00 
Any way you look at it your going to kill a half a day on an inspection.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> back in my younger days. even if a permit was pulled. the inspector would never show if it was just a basic remodel


So what do you do if the permit is never finaled/closed out?

That's a huge problem here.

I usually have to bloc out about a week of my time every year to close out permits from the previous year. I read a lot of books while I'm sitting in my van, farting up last nights dinner, and waiting for the 'Final Word' to show up and give his or hers final blessing.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I hate waiting for an inspection.
> In Boise Idaho you get to pick your inspection time, 8:00 to 12:00 or 1:00 to 5:00
> Any way you look at it your going to kill a half a day on an inspection.


Kindle.

Time flies when you're reading an e-book or just sitting around scratching your balzac.:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Kindle.
> 
> Time flies when you're reading an e-book or just sitting around scratching your balzac.:laughing:


I don't have a balzac...RIPOFF!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> I don't have a balzac...RIPOFF!


I'm just not going to go there.

Although I could.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Actually, I DO....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> I don't have a balzac...RIPOFF!


What would you do with it if you had one?

Arts and crafts?

Hot glue and glitter?

Sequins?

Paint it pink?

Ahem. . . .


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We pull about 5 permits a week on water heaters. The section 8 work around here is very specific about having a permit pulled. They had one of their maintenence people install a water heater in the 80's and it burn't an apartment complex down and killed a few people or atleast that's the story? They require a permit on every heater! Other than that we don't normally pull them. 
However in KY you can't even buy a water heater without giving the address where it will be installed so they can inspect it!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> We pull about 5 permits a week on water heaters. The section 8 work around here is very specific about having a permit pulled. They had one of their maintenence people install a water heater in the 80's and it burn't an apartment complex down and killed a few people or atleast that's the story? They require a permit on every heater! Other than that we don't normally pull them.
> However in KY you can't even buy a water heater without giving the address where it will be installed so they can inspect it!


You aren't allowed to buy heaters for shop stock? Many Co around here have guys with heaters on their trucks. I worked for a shop years ago that had 10-15 heaters in the shop at all times.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> So what do you do if the permit is never finaled/closed out?
> 
> That's a huge problem here.
> 
> I usually have to bloc out about a week of my time every year to close out permits from the previous year. I read a lot of books while I'm sitting in my van, farting up last nights dinner, and waiting for the 'Final Word' to show up and give his or hers final blessing.


Just let them ride. the city seems not to care. i have seen commercial remodels never get inspected with permits hanging in the window. The occupancy permit is what counts.

My area really sucks on the permit and licensing stuff. They have property mangement companies that are allowed to pull permits


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

affordabledrain said:


> Just let them ride. the city seems not to care. i have seen commercial remodels never get inspected with permits hanging in the window. The occupancy permit is what counts.
> 
> My area really sucks on the permit and licensing stuff. They have property mangement companies that are allowed to pull permits


We're sent reminder notices within a month or so after expiration.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> Just let them ride. the city seems not to care. i have seen commercial remodels never get inspected with permits hanging in the window. The occupancy permit is what counts.
> 
> My area really sucks on the permit and licensing stuff. *They have property mangement companies that are allowed to pull permits*


 






That is awful!! How in the world can they let an un-licensed person pull a permit on a commercial property? Are you sure about that? What state are you in, if I may ask?

In FL, one can pull a homeowner permit for one's own property only; not any rentals or commercial real estate that one may own.



edit: NW Indiana?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That is awful!! How in the world can they let an un-licensed person pull a permit on a commercial property? Are you sure about that? What state are you in, if I may ask?
> 
> In FL, one can pull a homeowner permit for one's own property only; not any rentals or commercial real estate that one may own.
> 
> ...


FYI Tommy, in Texas they allow maintenance men to pull permits and install water heaters on the buildings owned by their employer.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That is awful!! How in the world can they let an un-licensed person pull a permit on a commercial property? Are you sure about that? What state are you in, if I may ask?
> 
> In FL, one can pull a homeowner permit for one's own property only; not any rentals or commercial real estate that one may own.
> 
> ...


yeah I am sure. I am in nw Indiana. I found this out. today. Went down to get one for a replumb and saw a meth head that I know works for the mangement company I use to do service work for. He was asking me how to do a pressure test on the gas lines. I looked at the permit in his hand and it was a plumbing permit with the companies name listed! When I asked the building department. I was told they allow them to pull their own permits now for plumbing and hvac:furious:. All this with out a license holder even on staff:furious:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> FYI Tommy, in Texas they allow maintenance men to pull permits and install water heaters on the buildings owned by their employer.


 






Thanks for the reply. That is astounding. Strong real estate brokers lobby perhaps? I'm shaking my head thinking that TX lawmakers could allow such a thing. 

After all, it was in TX in 1940 that a school exploded from a nat. gas leak which prompted the TX legislature to mandate that an odorant be added to nat. gas transmission lines. They now add mercaptin to all nat. gas in this country to alert people to a potential gas leak.

So you licensed plumbers in the Lone Star State lose God knows how much work to handymen who are legally installing W/H's. That's terrible.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> We pull about 5 permits a week on water heaters. The section 8 work around here is very specific about having a permit pulled. They had one of their maintenence people install a water heater in the 80's and it burn't an apartment complex down and killed a few people or atleast that's the story? They require a permit on every heater! Other than that we don't normally pull them.
> However in KY you can't even buy a water heater without giving the address where it will be installed so they can inspect it!


Thats a damn good idea about the wholesaler getting the install address up front would generate more work for the city and the plumber could say hey I don't have a choice. We have to bring all this mess up to code . I like that


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

At least the hack's work (supposedly) gets checked....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> Thats a damn good idea about the wholesaler getting the install address up front would generate more work for the city and the plumber could say hey I don't have a choice. We have to bring all this mess up to code . I like that


 But when u buy 6 for discount and have them stocked at shop, how do the supply house know when and where ya gonna install them??


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks for the reply. That is astounding. Strong real estate brokers lobby perhaps? I'm shaking my head thinking that TX lawmakers could allow such a thing.
> 
> After all, it was in TX in 1940 that a school exploded from a nat. gas leak which prompted the TX legislature to mandate that an odorant be added to nat. gas transmission lines. They now add mercaptin to all nat. gas in this country to alert people to a potential gas leak.
> 
> So you licensed plumbers in the Lone Star State lose God knows how much work to handymen who are legally installing W/H's. That's terrible.


It's mainly directed towards commercial bldgs, however we all know the landlords use their favorite handyman to do ALL kinds of plumbing.


----------

